
How Cable Cars Work - Stratoscope
https://www.streetcar.org/wheels-motion/cable-cars-work/
======
Stratoscope
> _A little tower on the southeast corner of California and Powell holds a
> Muni employee who signals with lights to cable cars on both lines whose turn
> it is to crest the hill. This is designed to prevent the possibility of
> cable cars hitting each other at the intersection._

Here's a Street View of that tower:

[https://goo.gl/maps/MqhKBSS6EYNYNXMQ7](https://goo.gl/maps/MqhKBSS6EYNYNXMQ7)

